# Hedgie baths



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

So Wonton started to stink, so I decided to give her a bath. I didn't notice that I didn't bathe her for a while (I only did the foot baths), 

AND GOOD GOD, SHE SMELLS SO NICE. 

Can't help but to pick her up and take a sniff off her little hedgie head. <3


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't know if it's just me, but even her belly feels 10 times better :')


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Now I hope she doesn't get herself all dirty and ruin the nice, god-like smell of bliss. ):


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha! I must say I prefer the clean version of my hedgehog as well. Sometimes I wish I could give him a bath more often because he always spends the night running in his wheel pooping and peeing up a storm and that nice clean smell is long gone by morning. Oh the joys of hedgehog ownership!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey has become more lady like and now has accustomed to getting off her wheel to poop and pee then continuing. I've only had to clean her wheel twice in the last 3 weeks. :]


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Oooo. Yeah, Wonton has been using her litter box way more recently! I like the dirty-free wheel.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

I was so happy to finally give Winston a bath. As soon as we dried him off he promptly ran underneath the sofa then the bookshelf so he could get nice and dirty again. Silly boy.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh how do I get my Thaddy to be a lady like Macey??


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Some hedgies will litter train, others not. Try your best 
A photo from Martin's bath day; after I rinse his belly he usually freezes like this for a good thirty seconds and it always makes me laugh. 








Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Marleysmommy (Nov 9, 2013)

I gave my little Marley a bath tonight with baby Aveeno, and she just smells like heaven afterwards, don't want to put her down. Just wanna cuddle.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Wonton didn't smell so nice after she rolled and played around in her litter pan right after she took a little peepee. ): 

Yes! The Aveeno Oatmeal Baby shampoo makes my little poo smell heavenly.


----------



## lucianak (Oct 24, 2013)

I also prefer when Lily is nice and clean! Lily makes such a mess every night on her wheel... She is not quite lady like yet. Are foot baths ok if you decide to give them daily? For a more holistic method, we prefer using oats. Have anyone used Oatmeal flour instead of the oats? Is there a preference among users? Would you use instant oatmeal (unflavored), quick oats or slow cooking oats?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you can give nightly foot-baths. Just don't use soap every single time because you'll dry out her skin, but a water-only soak every night is pretty much mandatory for some poop-stompers.

I think the main idea with oatmeal is to not have it get stuck in hedgehog-quills! I use the large slow-cook oats because they're cheapest (least processed), and are big enough to contain with pretty much anything (a sock, net bag, whatever). Finer materials (oat flour) may require something more specialized (a mesh spice bag?) to contain them so that you don't end up with an oatmeal-coated hedgehog!


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

*Hedgie Oatmeal Bath*

There is a nice little bag of oatmeal soak that Bloomin Hedgehogs sells on Etsy and you can also get a little rubber ducky - super adorable hedgehog sized. The oats I would use if I didn't get the oatmeal soak would be stone ground/cut oats and not instant oatmeal. You don't want your hedgie to come out smelling like maple syrup *giggle*. Well might be nice but might be awfully sticky and perhaps cause hedgie to self-annoint necessitating another bath.


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Almost all my favorite Martin photos were taken before, during or immediately after a bath...






















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Humphry (Dec 28, 2013)

Bathtime is when Humphry is the happiest. He makes little purring noises and never huffs and is ten times more social afterwards


----------

